# Sweet Asia is now at rest:(



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am so, so sorry. She was such a special girl, and she stole many of our hearts. Run free sweet Asia. <<hugs>>


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I loved your Asia, your stories and pictures brought her into my world. Joanne, I am so sorry for your loss. Your love for her has always shined bright on the forum. I wish I could wrap you in my arms and give you some comfort. She is happy and running at the rainbow bridge and will always be in your heart. Thank you for sharing her with us, we were blessed.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Thinking of you and your family.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

I am so very sorry Joanne. Asia special to a lot of us on the board. I looked.forward to seeing pictures of her adventures and her walks with her friends. They always brought a smile to my face. Your girl was loved by many and will be missed by a lot of people but most of all by you because the love you had for her was so strong and so obvious in all of your posts. The word "I am sorry" are so inadaquate. I wish I could offer more. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry Joanne. Asia was one of my favorites on the forum and so truly special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no . I am so sorry. I looked so forward to seeing her pictures & hearing her stories. RIP sweet Asia.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. May you find comfort in remembering the love you shared.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of beautiful, precious Asia.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh what a journey you two had together. I have followed you all and pulled for you both for a long time now. No dog was ever more loved and I know with all my being that she was aware of that. Please know my heart goes out to you, it's so hard to be left behind. RIP Asia.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Asia. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm very sorry. It's so hard when they go. Kind thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I am so so sorry for your loss. Asia truly was a special girl, and we will all miss her.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl! RIP Asia.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Asia was such a special, beautiful girl. I loved hearing the stories of your adventures together. My heart breaks for you. You gave her a wonderful life. Take care....


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It is so comforting to know Asia brought happiness to those who have never met her. Her love of life and sweetness shone through in all the pics I have posted over the years on this forum. I just came back from a lonely walk to one of Asia's favorite spots. Lingered for awhile and let the tears flow. I miss her so much...


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

May the love you both shared surround you on this most difficult day. I know how your heart must be breaking...I am so sorry that today was the day you gave precious Asia the most difficult act of love one can give. Sending strength and hugs......


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful Asia. We all loved her and her stories of the amazing life she shared with you. Missing her right along with you. Hugs.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss of sweet Asia. Thank you for sharing her with us.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of dear Asia. RIP darling girl.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry about your sweet Asia..i loved hearing about her stories...prayers for you all...rest in peace Asia...


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I was so sorry to see the title of this thread. I have loved following all your stories and almost feel like I know Asia and you. I wish you all the best for the next few days and weeks. Let yourself cry and look at the photos and remember your fantastic girl. I found this helps the grieving. Big hug.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. There are certain dogs on the board that have the power to affect so many of us. Asia was one of them. Her joy and sheer delight in everything she did shone through all those photos you shared with us all. I can only hope she has found a forest trail somewhere, to run free.


----------



## jinni1980 (Jul 22, 2016)

I am so sorry.. The love, caring & bonds you & Asia had made my heart so warm everytime when I read your posts. Thinking of you. Rip sweet girl.


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

Joanne, I am just sick to hear that your beautiful Asia has gone to Rainbow Bridge.

She was SO very special to me!

What a wonderful life she had and you made each other very happy.

Maybe Asia and Cody have met and shared their "eye" stories together and of course, their eyes and bodies have been restored to perfect health.

Connie


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss!

Run free Asia.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. Asia was a special girl, always enjoyed seeing her hiking pictures.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

What a great life she shared with you. Thank you for sharing her adventures. I have enjoyed knowing you both vicariously.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I enjoyed the pictures of all her hiking adventures as did so many others here.


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

So very sorry to hear that your precious girl Asia is gone. It's so very hard to lose them. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Joanne, I am so, so sorry for your loss of beautiful Asia. 

I've read this news with great sadness. Some dogs like your Asia even though I've never met made a huge impact on me. She will be remembered by me and many others on this forum for her beautiful smile and happy sparkles in her eyes. Her smile always put smile on my face too. 
You two had special bond and it is hard to lose such a huge part of your heart but it is price we pay for loving them. Our love for them no boundaries, that's why it hurts so much when they leave. But it gives comfort too, knowing we couldn't love any more than we did and how blessed we were to share our lives with these beautiful souls. 

Sending you love and hugs, you know your sweet angel will be watching over you not from afar.

Run free sweet Asia, run strong and fast on green meadows over the rainbow bridge. I am sure my Buddy will be happy to be your new friend.


----------



## Vika the Golden ! (Jun 18, 2017)

Joanne & Asia said:


> View attachment 738914
> 
> 
> It happened so fast and there was nothing that could be done for her and I couldn't let her suffer. My heart is broken. The vet cried along with us as we said goodbye. Asia was my world and it has been such a privilege to love her and be loved by her for the past 12 and a half years. She will be in my heart forever. I am grateful to have no regrets about the life she had and the love she had in abundance. I know the pain will ease but right now it is unbearable...


May her soul rest in peace ? sending you warm hugs ?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss, run free and fast Asia :'(


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see your post that you had to say goodbye to Asia. I have always enjoyed reading about Asia and her adventures. My heart breaks for you. She will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet Asia...you will be missed!!


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Asia! It is never easy. My prayers are with you during this difficult time. May all your wonderful memories help you through this most difficult time.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nooo... I am so very sorry for your loss of Asia. Along with others who have posted, I always looked forward to your posts to see what she was up too. She has a lot of good company at the Bridge-it's unfortunately so much harder for those of us that are left behind. Hugs to you, Joanne.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so, so sorry, Joanne. Tears sprang into my eyes when I saw the thread. She was such a special girl - so many of us here just loved her, without having ever met her. My heart goes out to you. I know the sadness you are feeling right now.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Thank you so much. It is so heartwarming to read all of your comments and to know she left an imprint on your hearts as well. Today is even tougher that yesterday. I guess the reality of it is hitting me. I keep hearing her and seeing her out of the corner of my eye and my walks without her are so hard. This morning I felt her with me on the trail. I am going to ask her hiking lady to sprinkle some of her ashes on her hiking trail. She should be back home with us on Friday. I ordered a lovely wooden box with her name on it. I am so grateful for the kindness and sincere empathy our vet and her staff showed us. I know one day I will be able to loon back on the experience when she passed with peace and love. Asia deserved that. She went so very peacefully...


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Joanne, so very sorry to read of Asia's passing. I, too, like others have said, looked forward to reading about Asia's adventures. She was such a brave girl losing her eye but living on like nothing had happened.


Fly free sweet Asia. Hugs to you, Joanne.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Joanne, so very sorry to read of Asia's passing. I, too, like others have said, looked forward to reading about Asia's adventures. She was such a brave girl losing her eye but living on like nothing had happened.
> 
> 
> Fly free sweet Asia. Hugs to you, Joanne.


She was such a trooper. I will love her forever. I can't imagine loving another dog as much but I know when the time is right, another sweet and gentle Golden will be part of my life and will be loved just as much. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm sorry for your lose, and RIP sweet Asia. We will miss hearing about your grand adventures


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. Our little furballs will continue to be in our memories ...all those fun crazy times that we shared with them. Doggy prayers for your sweet Asia.. I am new to Asia can you please share some more photos? I will pray over them as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Just checking in to see how you are doing. I know what you mean about it being harder now. The shock is wearing off, the sadness is setting in. But I am heartened by your writing that you know you will be able to look back on this one day with peace and love. I didn't know that when Tesia died, and I could not believe it would get better. But it did, and my favourite thing is talking about her with love and a smile. You will get there. It sounds like you are being good to yourself and letting yourself grieve. That is important, too. Big hugs to you.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I was so sorry to read of Asia's passing. I loved reading your posts about her. RIP Asia and hugs to you.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> Just checking in to see how you are doing. I know what you mean about it being harder now. The shock is wearing off, the sadness is setting in. But I am heartened by your writing that you know you will be able to look back on this one day with peace and love. I didn't know that when Tesia died, and I could not believe it would get better. But it did, and my favourite thing is talking about her with love and a smile. You will get there. It sounds like you are being good to yourself and letting yourself grieve. That is important, too. Big hugs to you.


Thanks for checking in. I am managing but it is still very hard. I know we did the right thing and it was her time but that doesn't help the pain I am in now. She deserved to be set free of pain and I know she will always be in my heart. I am getting a lot of support which helps and allowing myself to grieve.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Thinking of you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending a big hug


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

Sending you a hug.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

As others have so eloquently stated, Asia was one of the forum dogs that will be remembered for a very long time. Thank you for sharing your stories and adventures with us. May your many memories bring you comfort in time. My sincere condolences on the loss of your beautiful Asia.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Big hugs to you, Joanne!


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

The worst pain will fade, with time, but the memories are with you forever. The life you shared with, and provided for Asia is a wonderful thing. Each tear that falls is a tribute, so let them fall and freely. She was a beautiful soul.

I wish you peace, when the grieving has passed.


----------



## Foxster (Jun 15, 2017)

My heart goes out to you. Asia is pain free now and looking down on you from heaven.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*one of my favorite pics...she looks so peaceful and blissful...*


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful picture of her Joanne - it so clearly shows that she knew she was loved 

Pure contentment in her world...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, that photo is lovely. I hope you have it in a frame somewhere that you can see it every day. She seemed to me like an old soul. I'm sure she is at peace.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful picture. She was very loved and it shows. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

The soul of a special Golden will never lie about it's love for you. They will fill you up with love then break you down with tears when it is time for them to leave. The way you feel about your special Golden is shared by many here. May Asia fly free looking down on you wagging her tail thanking you for giving her a home filled with love, affection and yummy treats.

godspeed to Asia

dlm ny country


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am really struggling this morning. The gut wrenching pain has stopped but I feel such an overwhelming wave of deep sadness. We picked up her ashes yesterday and I put the lovely box with her name engraved on it on a small table where she most loved to nap. Last night I brought it upstairs next to our bed as she always slept on the floor right by my side. The only time I feel somewhat comforted is when I take my early morning walk as I feel her with me on the trail we did every morning. Rain or shine we went and I can't not go...for her. I am looking at her pictures all the time and remembering all the good times. Sometimes that helps but not this morning. My heart is so empty


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Sending lots of love and support your way this morning. I'm sorry you're walking this path. Asia left big paw prints...


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

It will take a while, for sure. I wish we could just take away some of your pain. It can be so huge and overwhelming. I found I actually went through the different stages of grief after Tesia died, and some lasted longer than others. But time really did help. 

One other thing that helped me was that I decided to make a book of her life in photos. It was a big project, because I needed to go through all my photos of her and arrange them chronologically. But it was very therapeutic, because it let me look at photos of her for hours and remember the days when the photos were taken. And I found some that I hadn't seen in years. And now I look at the digital book of her life every year on her birthday. I love having it. Maybe you could do something similar with your photos of Asia. I know you have so many good ones of her.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> It will take a while, for sure. I wish we could just take away some of your pain. It can be so huge and overwhelming. I found I actually went through the different stages of grief after Tesia died, and some lasted longer than others. But time really did help.
> 
> One other thing that helped me was that I decided to make a book of her life in photos. It was a big project, because I needed to go through all my photos of her and arrange them chronologically. But it was very therapeutic, because it let me look at photos of her for hours and remember the days when the photos were taken. And I found some that I hadn't seen in years. And now I look at the digital book of her life every year on her birthday. I love having it. Maybe you could do something similar with your photos of Asia. I know you have so many good ones of her.


I love that idea. I have been looking back at photos from her younger years and that is a project that will help. I know it takes time to work through the grief and I must go through the process hard as it is.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Joanne & Asia said:


> I love that idea. I have been looking back at photos from her younger years and that is a project that will help. I know it takes time to work through the grief and I must go through the process hard as it is.


I hope it helps. It was really good spending the time looking at the photos, then choosing the ones that were most representative of her or her life, and making sure they were in order. It also helped me feel "productive" in the first few days when I was doing nothing but grieving.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thinking of you today, I know how hard it is when you are grieving... Getting my boy's pics in order certainly took my mind off my grieving, even if for a short time....


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a shadow box for each of our Bridge boys hanging in our home. Each has a clay pawprint, their collars, and a few pictures. It does help me to feel like they are still with us.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

*This was Asia at 8 weeks.*


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww, what a cute puppy she was!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful and precious Asia. 
What a very special girl she was and wonderful life she lived. 

May your memories of her comfort you in your time of need. Her spirit lives on forever and she is always with you. 

Godspeed sweet Asia.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thank you for sharing your wonderful Asia with me and others here. I'm so very sorry to read this thread.... Thinking of you this afternoon and sending hugs and support. Asia run free sweet girl


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My heart aches for you. I know how hard the loss is. She was loved by people the world over, thank you for sharing her with us here on the board.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you, sending hugs.


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Run free sweet Asia. So sorry for your loss, may you find comfort in family and friends-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Joanne*

I am so sorry to hear about sweet Asia. She was so loved.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of her.
I added her to the Rainbow Bridge List.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...177-2017-rainbow-bridge-list.html#post7069329


----------

